# Windows10 Desktop for HT - Do I need a plug in card with separate CPU for video playback?



## RAJBCPA (Jul 31, 2021)

I bought a new desktop and will be adding a card or two to the motherboard. 

I see ads for $500 video [hdmi] output cards and the cards have separate CPUs inside. 

My hope is that I can get it to store audio [cds] and video [dvd] that have been converted. by software.

Will I need a separate card for video? 

I hate gaming. The internal desktop storage will be 6TB HD not SSD. I always backup everything to at least one external drive.

I want to feed audio/video into my Yamaha receiver and then to my TVs [3]

Thx...


----------



## RobertR (Jan 23, 2007)

Does your PC have an HDMI connector? If not, you need to get one of the cards you mentioned. It doesn't have to be $500, though. It should be fast enough to handle 4k video, Future proofing and all that.


----------

